# Honda Civic Fn2 Type R



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Just looking to get some thoughts from experience of the above paint.

I'm in the market for an fn2 and with previous experience of Japanese paint, in particular red, I know their very likely to fade over time. The Suzuki atm is 10 years old and despite all attention I've put in to it, the paint is fading and I dare not machine polish it again.

Question is are the Honda's much the same in red guise? I was set to buy a silver one, but red seems easier to obtain and a bit cheaper, which is making me question the paint choice.

I love the red ctr, but if I'm going to end up.in the same situation further down the line, I'd be inclined to wait for a black or silver version.


----------



## Rowe (Jul 4, 2013)

the red is notoriously bad for fading. And as you're aware, jap paint isn't very hard/thick.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

The red on the EP3 shape Civic is prone to fading, I'm not sure if they improved it for the later model.

That said though mine is a 2002 which I have had for the last five years and it hasn't faded in a massive sense. i think as long as you keep it protected it is fine.

Bear in mind though if it does fade it's generally the paint under the lacquer (at least on the EP3) so cannot be restored with a correction.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Fn2 is clear coated so doesnt fade like the old 2k direct gloss.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

When you see an old faded post office van it's been done in direct gloss - as were most older cars. Basically it's just a gloss paint which over time fades.
Newer cars are painted and then lacquered - the lacquer protects the paint from fading. 
If you look around at newer red cars nowadays you won't see any fading.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I've got a 61 plate so it's as new as you can get. No issues with paint fade yet. Milano is a glorious colour! 

The paint prone to chipping on the bonnet take a lot of time inspecting it when you look at one

Also have a long test drive over a few road types if you can the ride isn't to everyone's taste!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Buy a Milano with confidence, all the paint has clearcoat, get yourself over on civinfo for any more help/buying advice:thumb:


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Cheers all.

They certainly don't stay on the market long! In the last two weeks I've had four, set for test drives only to find the day before test driving that people are buying them without even driving them! Todays example was purchased from someone down south that only seen it on the web.

I can't imagine buying a car without driving it.

I would prefer silver, but I think in this used sector, I need to maybe be less picky. I do fancy a Leon Cupra, but their even more difficult to source, without ridiculous Mileage.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I bought mine from a main dealer managed to get it when it arrived on Px before it had even been prepped!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

The paint on my bro's Milano FN2 CTR has faded quite badly on the front left wing so it still can fade. Also, it has quite bad laquer peel at the bottom of the front bumper and a few other areas. This is a car which is well looked after so definately take a long look at the paint before buying one. Great car all the same


----------

